# New Eisenhorn ebook. New look for him too.



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/regia-occulta-ebook.html

I'm guessing this is from his earlier days as an Inquisitor.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

He has hair, so I'd guess so! Nice find.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I remember seeing this cover art on these forums a while ago for the French copy of Xenos, hence why he still has hair. Fischig looks suitably hardcore. Malleus has Ravenor and Hereticus, Bequin. All three covers are awesome and some of the best covers to date. I'd really like to see them release the novels in a hardback format with these cover arts, as I was half tempted to buy them in French just to have them! Here's all three.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Thats Fischig? Never would have thought. He looks perhaps too badass based on how he's been described. Looks like Judge Dredd.

And wow E. looks different in each cover, the last one was pretty surprising for me. I like Bequin's subtle beauty. It isn't overwhelming like I imagined.

And Ravenor looks completely different than how I pictured him. He looks Elvish which is pretty cool.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I always pictured Ravenor pre-box as very similar to Inquisitor Covenant from the Inquisitor game. I agree with the Bequin art - it's very understated and consequently very realistic.

All three covers are excellent!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Thats Fischig? Never would have thought. He looks perhaps too badass based on how he's been described. Looks like Judge Dredd.
> 
> And wow E. looks different in each cover, the last one was pretty surprising for me. I like Bequin's subtle beauty. It isn't overwhelming like I imagined.
> 
> And Ravenor looks completely different than how I pictured him. He looks Elvish which is pretty cool.


I've always thought Fischig was pretty bad ass really, I love that picture of him there, looks suitably intimidating and would be a hell of an agent to have alongside you from his looks alone. I agree completely about Bequin, as they could have made her overly classicly good looking and beautiful, but as you said, her beauty is more subtle there and it makes it work that much more. As for Eisenhorn, I think he looks mostly the same in the first two, but you can still tell it's that same Eisenhorn from the first two in the third, only ravaged of course. 

As for Ravenor, even before I read the novels I remember seeing this image which is very similar to how he looks in that cover, so it's how I've always imagined him really.









Just want to see official pictures of Aemos, Nayl, Kara, and the rest of Ravenors warband in this kind of quality.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

EBook is from the audio drama _Thorn and Talon_ which features a few Eisenhorn audio drama shorts. Its by far my fav BL audio drama CD release yet. You guys should check it out.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I knew I'd seen that image somewhere before, cheers for pointing it out AOB. Love all three of those covers, they certainly give a much more ah shall we say "literary" impression of BL, which in the case of Eisenhorn and Ravenor is very well deserved. Those books are to date the highest quality writing that has come out of BL imho.

Like AOB my image of Ravenor has always come from that image (it was from the BL source book on the Inquisition which was basically just a run down on Eisenhorn and Ravenor, I've still got it somewhere). After he gets put in the box I've always seen him in my head like Aerion the Faithful draws him over on dA.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I think Ravenor is a fairly substantial improvement over Eisenhorn, who I felt was very "James Bond-ish" at times (particularly when he's on the grav train with his ladyfriend) and therefore felt slightly contrived.

Of course Dan Abnett is the only BL author I feel is actually worth a damn - the rest have their moments, McNeill probably comes second, but none of them are writing anywhere near Abnett's level.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I stopped reading the Eisenhorn series around the time of the titan and Bequin thing, was never sure whether to continue with Ravenor etc Wondering if I should try get a refreshed of where I got up to and then continue, are they any good?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes they are. Read the rest of _Hereticus_, then read the Ravenor trilogy and finally move on to _Pariah_, book one of the Bequin trilogy.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Angel of Blood said:


> Yes they are. Read the rest of _Hereticus_, then read the Ravenor trilogy and finally move on to _Pariah_, book one of the Bequin trilogy.


I think I finished Hereticus..

The last thing I can recall is Bequin going into a coma after doing something against the titan


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

That's actually fairly close to the start if memory serves. Certainly nowhere near the end.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I think I finished Hereticus..
> 
> The last thing I can recall is Bequin going into a coma after doing something against the titan


That happened very, very early in the book.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I must of forgot the rest of the book then lol


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Eisenhorn and Ravenor are still my favorite things from the Black Library. So yeah, read them. heh

I read Ravenor first, because I was very new to the whole mythos (had only read the Blood Angels Omnibus at that point), and hadn't heard of Eisenhorn yet. So I always picture Ravenor as he is in those books. I'm always stunned when I see how he looked before the accident.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Spoilers for the Ravenor series...



I always find it a little strange that the closing epilogue of _Hereticus_ and the Eisenhorn series in general, spoils a rather significant portion of Ravenor, in that it says Ravenor would later go on to defeat the heretic Thonius Slyte. It was such a long time between me reading the two series, that I totally forgot about it, but then when I reread Eisenhorn for the first time after finishing Ravenor I was quite surprised to see it there.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> _Pariah_, book one of the Bequin trilogy.


Completely forgotten about that :blush:


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Sethis said:


> I think Ravenor is a fairly substantial improvement over Eisenhorn, who I felt was very "James Bond-ish" at times (particularly when he's on the grav train with his ladyfriend) and therefore felt slightly contrived.


Yes i felt its little james bond myself too, but i absolutely loved the train scene.



Words_of_Truth said:


> I stopped reading the Eisenhorn series around the time of the titan and Bequin thing, was never sure whether to continue with Ravenor etc Wondering if I should try get a refreshed of where I got up to and then continue, are they any good?


Best trilogy from BL imo


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm, well I guess I'll try dig out my copy, I think I have the trilogy, this one might, be in the attic though.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Sethis said:


> who I felt was very "James Bond-ish" at times (particularly when he's on the grav train with his ladyfriend) and therefore felt slightly contrived.


That was actually one of my favorite parts of the series. The thing I liked about it (and the series in general) was that we got to see more of the "normal" environments of the Imperium, we saw how various societies operate within this great big sprawling mass. I wish BL would put out more stuff like this.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> The thing I liked about it (and the series in general) was that we got to see more of the "normal" environments of the Imperium, we saw how various societies operate within this great big sprawling mass. I wish BL would put out more stuff like this.


This a thousand times and more.

It's one of the reasons I also enjoyed the very police-procedural feel to the Calpurnia books as well....


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Vitarus said:


> Eisenhorn and Ravenor are still my favorite things from the Black Library


This x1000. Nothing ive read from BL has ever come close to reading the Eisenhorn and Ravenor omnibus' for the first time. They blew me away. After reading so many Space Marine book previous to these, Space Marines just get so one-dimensional and boring. God I hated them. Then these books come along and you have a character who's mortal, flawed and relatable because he actually human. There were times where he was scared, you were scared for him and his people. 

IMO there needs to be more 40K books with less Space Marines. 

And just putting it out there... would love to see Kara Swole in a bikini.



Tawa said:


> It's one of the reasons I also enjoyed the very police-procedural feel to the Calpurnia books as well....


Struggled with the long winded descriptive writing style of that book. Couldn't get far into it before i moved on to other books. Maybe I should go back and check it out again?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Brother Subtle said:


> Struggled with the long winded descriptive writing style of that book. Couldn't get far into it before i moved on to other books. Maybe I should go back and check it out again?


You may not have been in the right frame of mind at the time, or it simply might not be for you.
Either way, I'd recommend another go at it


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Those are amongst some of the best covers I've seen! Also the audio is his first real assigment as an Inquisitor (I think). In the other short he is just an Interrogator!


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I doubt it's his first mission seeing as how its apparently Fischig on the cover. Their first encounter, Eisenhorn was already an established Inquisitor.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> I doubt it's his first mission seeing as how its apparently Fischig on the cover. Their first encounter, Eisenhorn was already an established Inquisitor.


The cover art is from the French version of _Xenos_ and is in no way related to the story.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> I doubt it's his first mission seeing as how its apparently Fischig on the cover. Their first encounter, Eisenhorn was already an established Inquisitor.


Well I have listened to the audio and it is the first mission he is on. He is investigating a series of ritualistic murders way long before the main trilogy takes place. He is working with the local Arbites if I'm not mistaken as well.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

I 've finaly read Ravenor series this year, and Bequin book too. Those Inquisitors books and Ciaphas Cain ones are always nice break from all 40K/HH bolter porn, with which, after 50+ BL novels, I'm little fed up.

I've found Ravenor books to be better than Eisenhorn ones, but maybe just because they are fresher in my memory.Eisenhorn's change through novels is very interesting and well done. Ravenor's books have better supporting cast naturally.


----------

